# Smoking weed after recovery



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't condone other people who are sensitive to mind - altering drugs doing this, especially if you're not recovered yet, but I just wanted to make a quick update on my condition after toking up the whole week.

I've been smoking grade A quality cannabis and at first I was a bit nervous that this would interfere with my recovery but it didn't at all. It in fact proved to be beneficial to me specifically.

I've been smoking for the whole week, and I don't feel DP'd/disassociated at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope that I can get high after recovering.


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

best of luck man. This is one of those posts where the only thing i can take from it is that i know i was smoking weed to not feel, to not deal with my problems. I learned my lesson. I hope you are able to come out of it unscathed man.. seriously..


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I hope that I can get high after recovering.


Dude, it's great.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

hightimer said:


> I might try and smoke some weed. It helped me recover the first time, but I guess I've been too scared this time around to toke up.


I've been toking every day this week

Don't get me wrong, there were moments when I felt uncomfortable during my highs, but they lasted very briefly and dissolved.

I was around people I felt comfortable with and I just reminded myself that I would think a lot of crazy stuff throughout my high, and that's okay.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

You never have anything nice to say, do you? You're like Simon Cowell for dpselfhelp.

I'm STILL resolving my issues, the ones that currently exist beyond DP. I'm only 18, I bust my ass working a full time job, going to school in order to create a future for myself and my family. It's not easy.

On top of all that, I log onto this website to give people the most hope that I can from personally dealing with my own fears and insecurities.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Yoshiki said:


> I've never been high without dissociating, lol.
> I smoked weed probably 10 times in my life, and every single time I dissociated, I didn't even know anything was wrong, I just thought that's what being high felt like, until one day I ate a leaf, which led me to having a panic attack, which made me feel "high" 24/7.
> 
> Turns out I have DP/DR .__.


Just a few days before recovering I decided to smoke a joint with my friend and I got so freaked out because all of my bodily sensations were in sync with every thought I was having. So if I focused on reality looking surreal and fake, this sensation would come to me. I could easily shift my perceptions of it though, one second having DR and then going completely back to normal.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Fearless said:


> You are running away from your issues by smoking weed. But as always, I can be wrong.


I am only imagining this advice you are giving me comes from a very accurate source, so I will keep note of my behavior the next time I feel in the mood to smoke.

I know you mean well Fearless


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Gotta agree with Selig on this one. Young and brave will make you old and fucked up with DP. Hopefully I'm wrong here but you are putting yourself at risk for a nightmare.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Nick knows the onset of my DP wasn't caused by drugs, so I don't think he was referring to me specifically in that sentence

I'm not trying to boast about my mental superiority over DP, because that's really not the case, even though I'm fine. I'm just trying to say that I smoked some weed and had a good time, and maybe once you recover and have control over what bothers you and what doesn't, you can experiment with these things too. I did it because I have resolved these issues. I understand why my DP thoughts used to arrive and bother me, and now there simply isn't any need for them.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

It's beyond my understanding why people do drugs after months and even years of dp as a result of drug use. I mean, shouldn't you know better?


----------

